# Our new additions...



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Introducing our 2 new arrivals, 7 week old brother & sister Meerkats, as yet unnamed, so suggestions welcome. They are currently living in a large dog crate, as the enclosure I have made for them in huge & they would look lost in it just yet.










Yum, mealworms




























Taken just now, having a nap on the chair with me, the dogs & cats.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

dawwww!
they are adorable...youve got your hands full tho...
names?...:hmm:

Ladies First...
Polly, Dolly, Missy, Lyla, Lola, Mabel, Mrytle, 
Greta, Betty, Kitty, Lilly, Poppy, Iris, 

Boys names...
Jarvis..lol
Kevin! Marty, Pablo, Felix?

Oh I dont know...what sort of names you like?


----------



## chezequerz (Mar 30, 2008)

I've heard that Meerkats are typically somewhat aggressive in captivity, yours seem rather tame though whoever you acquired from must have done a decent job of taming them.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

How about Fred & Rose? 

Very cute, Colin :flrt: 

What are you gonna do when they get to humping age?


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

chezequerz said:


> I've heard that Meerkats are typically somewhat aggressive in captivity, yours seem rather tame though whoever you acquired from must have done a decent job of taming them.


I got these babies from a very good friend, who handled them from very early on, & has gotten them used to the things they will encounter at my home, such as dogs, cats, household noises, etc. They only arrived this morning, so they are still finding their feet, but the little female is the bolder one of the two.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

mrcriss said:


> How about Fred & Rose?
> 
> Very cute, Colin :flrt:
> 
> What are you gonna do when they get to humping age?


Thanks Chris. The male will be castrated when he's old enough. : victory:


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

Woweeeeeeee :mf_dribble:

I'd better get an invite to meet these two in person !!! :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

They are gorgeous and I'm very jealous!



*BUT*







Colin, you are a devious *!#*?* keeping that quiet! :bash:


----------



## FreddiesMum (Jan 10, 2007)

Awwww cuteness overload :flrt: Willow & Skye


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

feorag said:


> They are gorgeous and I'm very jealous!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Blame Clark, not me Eileen! He made me keep shtum! :lol2:


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

peaches....
and manny.

freddie, franky
dexter, george, 

berry, juniper, blossom, mimosa!

doris, skyla, cloud.

boris, bernie, vicktor,


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Ive bloody got it...
torvill and dean! LOL LOL

i would say lois and clark but thats not gonna work is it! 

pugsley and wednesday


----------



## liam.b (Sep 2, 2006)

Their lovely


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

One word...."wow" :flrt:

You need to update your signature list now...........:2thumb:


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi Colin

Welcome to the Meerkat club :2thumb:

They look stunning !!!.

Best Wishes

Neil


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

I want to come and live with you now for sure Col I mean to say what with the chis the cats and now my fav exotic meerkats which i have loved since i was a 'ickle girl I just wuv you to bits lol


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Wow they look like top quality super tame meerkats!!!!!!!!!:whistling2::whistling2:

Charlie and Lola
Buffy and Spike
Scratch and Sniff
Nip and Tuck
Flotsam and Jetsom (Flo and Jet)
Barney and Pebbles
Wilma and Fred
Hakuna and Matata


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Blame Clark, not me Eileen! He made me keep shtum! :lol2:


Well he'll get a slap on the legs when I see him again! :bash:


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Sonny and Cher
Frank and Nancy
Jack and Jill
Kurt and Courtney
Sid and Nancy
Cosmo and dibs
Crystal tips and alister
Peter and Wendy

Other single names.
Bella
Belle
India
Inka
Phoebe
Queenie

Wally
Walter
Victor
Vlad
Mylo


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Sooo cute! :flrt:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Gorgeous:flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

kodakira said:


> Hi Colin
> 
> Welcome to the Meerkat club :2thumb:
> 
> ...


Thanks Neil, Im a very happy Meerkat daddy! Who knows, I might even be after an unrelated young male in the future... 



africa said:


> Wow they look like top quality super tame meerkats!!!!!!!!!:whistling2::whistling2:
> 
> Charlie and Lola
> Buffy and Spike
> ...


You been watching children's programmes again Sal :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)




----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Names?


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Rach1 said:


> Names?


Still undecided :blush:


----------



## Mark1310 (Jan 11, 2012)

beautiful ... they are stunning ,, id love 2 of these i have all ways admired them , from a distance ....best of luck with them:no1:


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> image


they look lovely. I know they not in the adult enclosure yet but do you have any pics of it? or video as i'm always interested in enclosure designs


----------



## Moggy (Jun 7, 2010)

They are GORGEOUS!!! My uni have just had a trio of these bought in and we are all in love!! Unfortunately I wont have the pleasure of working with them as they are being left to settle in - and i only have 6 days left lol. Keep us updated!!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

philipniceguy said:


> they look lovely. I know they not in the adult enclosure yet but do you have any pics of it? or video as i'm always interested in enclosure designs


Hi Philip, the enclosure isn't quite finished yet, as we are waiting for the substrate, but once its done, I will post piccies. I have a stack of logs, rocks, pipes, etc all ready & waiting.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Some pics from tonight. The Meerkats spent nearly 3 hours exploring the living room. They are fine with the dogs & cats, though the cats weren't impressed & retreated to their scratching tower. Not great quality pics as taken on my cam phone.



















With Daisy the Boston Terrier










And meeting Dexter our Chihuahua pup











Ok, these two are now named...........

Amber & Spike :2thumb:


----------



## MattsZoo (Oct 27, 2011)

I just saw this on facebook and my jaw dropped! How adorable!! I think Matt & Matilda are awesome names :whistling2::blush:


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Hi Philip, the enclosure isn't quite finished yet, as we are waiting for the substrate, but once its done, I will post piccies. I have a stack of logs, rocks, pipes, etc all ready & waiting.


ok great. i'll keep checking back


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Today's breakfst - a pinkie each to start, then puppy kibble, veg leaves, apple pieces & mealworms.










Clark's phone conversation was being listened in to....


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

That last photo is so cute! :flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

feorag said:


> That last photo is so cute! :flrt:


Clark didn't know I posted it...... :lol2:


----------



## Mark1310 (Jan 11, 2012)

Amber and spike ... Class ... Best f luck with them .


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

They are really lovely, Col- you'll have to keep updating us with pics!:2thumb:


----------



## Draco (Nov 23, 2005)

oh wow they are wonderful

If only I had the room the money and the time:flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Ron Magpie said:


> They are really lovely, Col- you'll have to keep updating us with pics!:2thumb:


Thanks Ron & everyone else. I will certainly keep this thread updated with piccies & stories :2thumb:


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Good luck with them mate, they look adorable. 

Loving the pictures
Jay


----------



## MRS MURPH (Mar 26, 2009)

I stupidly showed chloe this thread ( i should know better lol) 
Chloe says she has to come and visit very soon lol. You better watch out i think she wants to move in with you lol. Apparantly living with indy, dexter, and the meerkats is a 7 year old little girls dream lol 

They are gorgeous, cant wait to meet them


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

MRS MURPH said:


> I stupidly showed chloe this thread ( i should know better lol)
> Chloe says she has to come and visit very soon lol. You better watch out i think she wants to move in with you lol. Apparantly living with indy, dexter, and the meerkats is a 7 year old little girls dream lol
> 
> They are gorgeous, cant wait to meet them


Hey hun, you & Chloe can come & visit anytime. Im off work all this week & next. Brenda has already been :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Some pics from last night, not great quality as taken on my phone


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Sooooooooo cute:flrt: Ive just noticed you have very similar furniture to us:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Sooooooooo cute:flrt: Ive just noticed you have very similar furniture to us:lol2:


Haha, great minds have furniture alike eh? :lol2:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

loved my baby cuddles, beautiful little balls of joy

a credit to colin and the breeder :flrt::2thumb:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I so wish I lived nearer, cos I'd be round in no time at all!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> loved my baby cuddles, beautiful little balls of joy
> 
> a credit to colin and the breeder :flrt::2thumb:


Aww thanks hun xx



feorag said:


> I so wish I lived nearer, cos I'd be round in no time at all!


Well if your ever in the area Eileen, just give me a bell : victory:


----------



## Serenity's_Fall (May 27, 2011)

I think I just collapsed from cuteness overload!!! They are absolutely gorgeous!!! :flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Oo, I can wash my paws in this...










.... and dry them on this dog blanket










:lol2:


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

They have grown Colin! :flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

africa said:


> They have grown Colin! :flrt:


Yes, even though you don't see it the same when your with them every day, I can see that they have grown already. Mind you, they have great appetites, so they should be growing well! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

As promised Philniceguy, here are pics of their enclosure, well their insode enclosure anyway. We had to wait longer than expected to get it finished, as we had a struggle getting the sunstrate. It still needs some finishing touches, such as a bit more 'furniture' in it, but its looking good.




























As you can see, there are 2 windows in their enclosure. We put 1 way foil on them, so the Meerkats can look out, but no-one can see in. They love to watch the world go by. The substrate is nice & deep, so they can dig around & forage. I will be starting work on their outdoor enclosure soon, ready for the warmer weather. :2thumb:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

looks great col, now i can wave to them in the morning when taking jessica to school lol even tho i wont be able to see them they can see me lol

got a spare branch in the back garden if you want it, it was in for the parrots


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

iv got 2 rabbit hutches i dont use anymore, one julies jonny gave me its missing a door but would be ok in there room for like a bed, and a big double one that my little [email protected]@t rabbits chewed a hole in that would be great for there outdoor pen, and would give them some shade when its really sunny. pop over n have a look hunny


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> looks great col, now i can wave to them in the morning when taking jessica to school lol even tho i wont be able to see them they can see me lol
> 
> got a spare branch in the back garden if you want it, it was in for the parrots


Its ok hun, I have loads of logs, rocks, pipes, etc in the garden, just need to wash them down & sort them out.

Same with the hutches, but thansk anyway hun.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

that indoor enclosure is lovely-lucky merkats!
How do you stop the damp from the substrate effecting the walls...it that a ground sheet type thing i casn see?

your house must be like a little zoo.. Mimosa would love it... she loves little furry critters!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Rach1 said:


> that indoor enclosure is lovely-lucky merkats!
> How do you stop the damp from the substrate effecting the walls...it that a ground sheet type thing i casn see?
> 
> your house must be like a little zoo.. Mimosa would love it... she loves little furry critters!


Yes, there is tarp lining the floor & going up the walls partly, & the substrate is deep enough that it is highly unlikely that any moisture will even get to the bottom.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

ah ha... i thought it was....
its all very well planned, just a shame more keepers dont spend this much time planning and ensuring the best for their pets...


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Rach1 said:


> ah ha... i thought it was....
> its all very well planned, just a shame more keepers dont spend this much time planning and ensuring the best for their pets...


Thanks Rach. Their outdoor enclosure is going to great. It will have a paving slab base, to prevent digging out, substrate of soil, sand & bark chippings mixed together, & there will be large logs, a rock pile, tunnels, a hut for shelter, & maybe a bit of greenery.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

You must have a big house!
No, you can tell you clearly have your animals best interests at heart...
from the more normal animals such as the Chi's to the more exotic species such as the kats!
Its nice to see, and steal ideas from...
I would love a house with a garden some day (not just a yard) so i can have a fox or something such like in an outdoor pen...
I have done the snake thing and think i've found my niche is with furry exotics...:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Rach1 said:


> You must have a big house!
> No, you can tell you clearly have your animals best interests at heart...
> from the more normal animals such as the Chi's to the more exotic species such as the kats!
> Its nice to see, and steal ideas from...
> ...


The house isn't big, its just handy having a spare room, & the garden is a decent size, with only 2 tortoise enclosures out there, so there is plenty of room for an outdoor Meerkat enclosure, room for the dogs to run around, & room for us to have BBQs in summer :2thumb:


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

please post pictures of the outdoor enclosure wont you...
as said, i can steal ideas!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Rach1 said:


> please post pictures of the outdoor enclosure wont you...
> as said, i can steal ideas!


I will, don't worry! :lol2:


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

They look awsome, enclosure looks great too.

Where do you get one way foil from for the windows though and does it stop any light/sun coming in?


----------



## CE1985F (Jan 22, 2009)

markhill said:


> They look awsome, enclosure looks great too.
> 
> Where do you get one way foil from for the windows though and does it stop any light/sun coming in?


We got the foil online, cost £10 including p&p. Can get you the name if you need it.

Light still gets in fine.


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

CE1985F said:


> We got the foil online, cost £10 including p&p. Can get you the name if you need it.
> 
> Light still gets in fine.


If you could that'd be great cheers.

I just had a look on ebay and they want £40 for a 76cm x 4m roll:bash:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

markhill said:


> If you could that'd be great cheers.
> 
> I just had a look on ebay and they want £40 for a 76cm x 4m roll:bash:


We got it from www.visionwindowfilms.co.uk


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> The house isn't big, its just handy having a spare room, & the garden is a decent size, with only 2 tortoise enclosures out there, so there is plenty of room for an outdoor Meerkat enclosure, room for the dogs to run around, & room for us to have BBQs in summer :2thumb:


il be expecting an invition to ur vegi bbqs :mf_dribble:haha


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Loving the enclosure and its great they can see out without nosey neighbours looking in(not meaning Jen and Jonny haha)


----------



## CE1985F (Jan 22, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> Loving the enclosure and its great they can see out without nosey neighbours looking in(*not meaning Jen and Jonny haha*)


You should mean them as they are extremely nosey!!!!!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Loving the enclosure and its great they can see out without nosey neighbours looking in(not meaning Jen and Jonny haha)


:lol2:

:gasp: me a nosey neighbour, NEVER im far to busy with all these animals just got jessica some new pet fish as well


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

CE1985F said:


> You should mean them as they are extremely nosey!!!!!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


ur gona get a red ass, cheeky :whip: :lol2:


----------



## kris1988 (Feb 18, 2012)

*aww so cute those meerkat pics:flrt:*


----------



## inkyjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

as cute as meerkats are, i always hold some resentment towards them, because so many people say i look like one haha...very nice acquisitions though mate :flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Well the little buggars have learnt how to escape from their enclosure! They are climbing over the top of the enclosure, even though it has a wire overhang. So today I've extended the overhang, & am hoping that this will keep the little monsters in! :lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Sorry, but I lol'd! :blush:

How big's your fence and how wide is your overhang Colin?


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

feorag said:


> Sorry, but I lol'd! :blush:
> 
> How big's your fence and how wide is your overhang Colin?


Thats a bit personal isn't it Eileen?!? :gasp: :lol2:



The enclosure is 6 foot high & the over-hang is now about 18 inches.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Thats a bit personal isn't it Eileen?!? :gasp: :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> The enclosure is 6 foot high & the over-hang is now about 18 inches.


:lol2: 18 inches sounds much better. That's what we have to keep our cats in the garden and it stops them. Not sure that Meerkats are more dexterous than cats.

Another personal question - have you left the overhang floppy so they feel insecure when they reach it???


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

feorag said:


> :lol2: 18 inches sounds much better. That's what we have to keep our cats in the garden and it stops them. Not sure that Meerkats are more dexterous than cats.
> 
> Another personal question - have you left the overhang floppy so they feel insecure when they reach it???


Oh dear, it gets worse............ yes it is quite floppy :blush:


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

aww i hope they didnt bump there little heads 

i shall get them some little crash helmets :flrt: one pink and one blue :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Well its back to the drawing board, as today, I found the little buggars out again. :devil:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Cracked it! Today we changed the wire mesh overhang for a solid wooden overhang. Ha, get out of that one! :lol2:


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Good to see there keeping you on your toes Colin.lol


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Cracked it! Today we changed the wire mesh overhang for a solid wooden overhang. Ha, get out of that one! :lol2:


Peter's right, they're certainly making the pair of you think! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> Good to see there keeping you on your toes Colin.lol





feorag said:


> Peter's right, they're certainly making the pair of you think! :lol2:


Obviously these 2 little beggars didn't read the Meerkat Manual that says that they are a burrowing species, not a climbing one! :lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Obviously not! :lol2:


----------



## caffers1982 (Jan 17, 2010)

Have u named them yet?

I immediately thought Stewie and Meg!!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

caffers1982 said:


> Have u named them yet?
> 
> I immediately thought Stewie and Meg!!


Yes, you must have missed the pot. They are called Amber & Spike.


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Outwitted by two baby meerkats....shame on you Colin lolol:whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Piccies of the 2 monsters escaping, just before we finally thrawted their daily escapades. Here they are on top of the 6 foot high enclosure front.


----------



## Chris--p (Feb 1, 2010)

Adorable!!

Gonna have to tell them if they don't start playing by house rules then they're going to start having to pay rent... 
Or sit on the other side of the fence and bat them back over with a tennis racket...

You may be able to tell I'm not very clued up on meerkat husbandry.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Piccies of the 2 monsters escaping, just before we finally thrawted their daily escapades. Here they are on top of the 6 foot high enclosure front.
> 
> image
> 
> image


:lol2:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Cracked it! Today we changed the wire mesh overhang for a solid wooden overhang. Ha, get out of that one! :lol2:


was the plastic no good?? u can use the mexican sign now for something else lol, dont be bringing it back over here i dont bloody want it back :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> was the plastic no good?? u can use the mexican sign now for something else lol, dont be bringing it back over here i dont bloody want it back :lol2:


Its currently the roof of a chicken pen in the garden :lol2:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Its currently the roof of a chicken pen in the garden :lol2:


chickens ??? wot ???? do u need anymore please say u do got lots of lovely wood and wire neting as well :whistling2: clogging up my garden


----------



## SeaWolf (Apr 27, 2009)

Totally aren't jealous!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Just as I'm not jealous of those 3 dogs in your signature! :whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> chickens ??? wot ???? do u need anymore please say u do got lots of lovely wood and wire neting as well :whistling2: clogging up my garden


Got some Polish bantams here, 3 older chicks that my friend hatched & 2 chicks that I hatched in my incubator last week, just waiting for the little ones to grow more so they can go in with the older chicks & then we are taking them to our friends house. Mmm, I still have to build the Meerkats an outdoor enclosure, is there anything in your garden that could be useful for that? :lol2:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Got some Polish bantams here, 3 older chicks that my friend hatched & 2 chicks that I hatched in my incubator last week, just waiting for the little ones to grow more so they can go in with the older chicks & then we are taking them to our friends house. Mmm, I still have to build the Meerkats an outdoor enclosure, is there anything in your garden that could be useful for that? :lol2:


aww i love polish, my mum only has 1 polish left now n she is getting old.

got wood that would be ok for a frame, more plastic would be good for a roof and wire, pop over n have a root when ur ready. its all the stuff from my massive rabbit run i took down :bash: got it all brand new so shouldnt be manki yet lol


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

oh and a door that jonny made thats still good


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> aww i love polish, my mum only has 1 polish left now n she is getting old.
> 
> got wood that would be ok for a frame, more plastic would be good for a roof and wire, pop over n have a root when ur ready. its all the stuff from my massive rabbit run i took down :bash: got it all brand new so shouldnt be manki yet lol





Mrs dirtydozen said:


> oh and a door that jonny made thats still good


Oo, sounds good. What do you want for it?


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Chicks for breakfast...


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Oo, sounds good. What do you want for it?


a lap dance :mf_dribble:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Chicks for breakfast...
> 
> image
> 
> ...


no not the baby chicks :gasp: u have only just hatched em :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I had a bit of a re-jig of the Meerkat's enclosure so thought I'd take a couple of pics of the new bits I added.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Looks good, colin! :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

feorag said:


> Looks good, colin! :2thumb:


Thanks Eileen. They certainly seem to like the changes made. :2thumb:


----------

